# New planted TALL tank



## Lampy007 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi all;

So I am in planning on setting up a new fish tank, its going to be roughly 1129mm tall or (44.5 inches) its covering a wall , and having a tank this deep I am pretty sure I am going to run into problems, to rub salt into the wound im going to be keeping cichlids as well.

So I am looking to keep a fairly heavily planted tank (I know cichlids love to rip up plants) so I came up with an IDEA and would love some input. So I was thinking I could put a little bit of plant substrate on the bottom of the tank, than put egg crate on top of it then cover that in cichlid substrate, my idea was that when I put all the plants into the cichlid substrate the roots will naturally want to go down into the plant substrate and whilst doing so it will tangle itself in the egg crate so that the fish cant pull the plants out. As I am running a sump I was thinking if I ever wanted to add more plants I could put them in the sump with small egg crates then once the roots are nice and tangled I can place them in the tank and put a couple rocks on the corners of the egg crates.

Then I am going to have the trouble with lighting of the tank for something this deep for a good grow, I have been looking everywhere and learnt a LOT about lighting but at the same time I am thoroughly confused so after all my reading I have come up with;

http://ledaqualights.com/shop/index.php ... duct_id=10
*Specifications:*
LED Type: 54 CREE XP-E LEDs (3 Watt each)
Maximum rated power: 162W
Power Frequeny: 50-60hz
Lumens: 13500
Luminous Efficacy: 97lm/w 
LED Combination:24 x white 10000k (CREE), 14000k (bridgelux ),
16 x blue 460nm, 8 x moon light blue 453nm
Warranty: 2 years
Lifespan: 50,000+ hours
Dimensions: 900mm(L) x 140mm(W) x 40mm(H)
Power Supply: External, 35V DC 4.5A
Remote: Infrared (Optional with use of external controller - avaliable for $50 more).
SD Card Slot: Light schedule can be programmed via a PC or Mac (Optional with use of external controller - avaliable for $50 more).
Product Code: STAK2MKE84

It seems to me that this light should do the job I need it to, I am open to suggestions or what you think would be a better light for my tank (1270Lx550Wx1129H) or (50inch(L)x22.6inch(W)44.5(H))

Please let me know what you think I havent put together a plant list yet I am just starting to do it, any suggestions welcome, I am limited with the fish and plants I buy to this website www.livefish.com.au as I live in a tiny town that only sells goldfish and guppies  (Australia)

Thanks for your help/input


----------



## Lampy007 (Jun 19, 2014)

First Idea of plant list

Ambulia
Contortionist Val
Dwarf Gold Rush
Filigree Milfoil
Green Rush
Vallisneria
Fontinalis
Hairgrass Turfing
Thin Vallisneria
Amazon Swords
Deep Purple
Red October
Anubias Coffeefolia


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds like you have an ambitious and exciting plan. You would have to pick your cichlids very carefully, since most plants wouldn't stand a chance staying rooted, even well anchored ones, in the face of a cichlid onslaught. I would stick with some of the more dwarf type cichlids, say Microgeophagus, Laetecara or Cleitheracara for the lower levels, and Mesonauta and/or Pterophyllum for the upper levels. Keep in mind that many CA and SA cichlids not only pull up plants when in spawning mode, but look on them as food. In addition, the logistics of trying to replant one that has become uprooted would be difficult with the extreme depth of the tank. I don't mean to sound so negative, but the potential frustrations and problems may cause you to alter your plan some.


----------



## Lampy007 (Jun 19, 2014)

notho2000 said:


> Sounds like you have an ambitious and exciting plan. You would have to pick your cichlids very carefully, since most plants wouldn't stand a chance staying rooted, even well anchored ones, in the face of a cichlid onslaught. I would stick with some of the more dwarf type cichlids, say Microgeophagus, Laetecara or Cleitheracara for the lower levels, and Mesonauta and/or Pterophyllum for the upper levels. Keep in mind that many CA and SA cichlids not only pull up plants when in spawning mode, but look on them as food. In addition, the logistics of trying to replant one that has become uprooted would be difficult with the extreme depth of the tank. I don't mean to sound so negative, but the potential frustrations and problems may cause you to alter your plan some.


Yeah I have been thinking about this myself about the depth of the tank but unfortunalty I do want a BIG tank and this is the only area I have got the nod from the missus to put it...

as for the cichlids digging up the plants I think your right and this will happen just wanting to try something a little different to try see if it works, just looking for new better ideas, im sure there is a way to do it out there I just need to find it


----------



## zebraluv (Oct 26, 2012)

Its not just the digging up of the plants that your going to have to worry about. Cichlids will literally eat the leaves off nearly every type of plant. I've only had lucky with anubias and even those when a new leaf would grow, they would chew on it. Only the old leaves would be left alone.

I can say it is difficult taking care of a deep planted tank. I have a 150 gallon tall which is 31 inches deep. Even on a step-ladder I have to nearly get soaked to reach the bottom to replant something thats pulled out. And this is with just community fish and angels. those long tongs they sell just never seem to work for me. they hang onto the plants and won't let go when you want it to.


----------

